# DIY Under Gravel Jet System Questions



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have a 125g that I've had sitting on my basement floor for about six months. I just started building the stand and that is going well so I decided to start thinking about my filtration. The plan is to drill the tank with a glass-holes brand overflow for a max of 1500gal/h. I'll have a DIY sump with a Mag 18 return line. I figure I should be able to push about 1200-1300gal/h with the pump. What I would like to do, and the reason I started the thread is, to split the return with a Y (likely 3/4" piping) and run it to 2 seperate UGJ systems for each side of the tank similar for fmueller however, with only 1 pump. At the moment I can't think of a reason this shouldnt work, but I'm asking for advice and experiences. This would be my only means of circulation which to me seems adequate. The surface will be skimmed with the overflow and plenty of aeration should occur in the sump.

I thought I would attach a pic of the DIY stand so far. I understand it is over-engineered but I don't have the carpentry skills to make a more efficient stand and the materials weren't really very expensive (to date) anyway. I used 3/4" plywood and ripped into 4" pieces. I then laminated 2 together which gave me the rough dimensions of a 2x4 but with plywood I was working with nice straight material. I still need to add some centre support and the stand still needs to be skinned and finishing details.

I also have to finish those stairs going into my basement before I can resume with the stand project or the wife will be mad.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't mean to be pushy but I wouldn't mind a few comments on my proposed setup. Additionally does anyone think the flow rate will be too high? It will likely be over 10x turnover.

Thanks guys


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Stand looks like it's coming along very nice, never mind it being over-engineered mine could hold a truck. I for one think your UGJ system is a great idea, seems to me the number of jets and the layout would determine the amount of current. Give it a go but be prepared to play around with the jets until your satisfied. Don't forget to drill anti-siphon holes just below water line to prevent reverse siphon during power outage. Good luck and get those stairs knocked out.


----------



## adnanx (Aug 9, 2004)

PauloSilva said:


> I don't mean to be pushy but I wouldn't mind a few comments on my proposed setup. Additionally does anyone think the flow rate will be too high? It will likely be over 10x turnover.
> 
> Thanks guys


Hmm, not related to your question, but it does seem like people don't comment very much on this forum. Kinda sucks.  206 views and 1 reply...that's lame.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*2 seperate UGJ systems *

Before you settle on a UGJ system, give this link a read....
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=353287
Some good info in there.

*206 views and 1 reply...that's lame.*
Any number of reasons for many views and no replies.
Mostly fall into 2 main reasons
1. Material has been covered extensively in the past, so nothing new to add.
2. OP`s ideas seem sound, should work fine, so nothing relevant to add.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

> Hmm, not related to your question, but it does seem like people don't comment very much on this forum. Kinda sucks.


what sucks even more is people who dont use the search button first.almost all the d.i.y. questions have been answered more than once already.


----------



## adnanx (Aug 9, 2004)

KaiserSousay said:


> *2 seperate UGJ systems *
> *206 views and 1 reply...that's lame.*
> Any number of reasons for many views and no replies.
> Mostly fall into 2 main reasons
> ...


Thanks for the input. I agree to some extent, however how hard is it to post "Try searching" or "That looks okay to me" ? Also, what about photo journal or build threads? Theres one particular thread out there with nearly 800 page views and 7 replies. Less than .02% of people viewing the thread are commenting in it.

I have some experience with monitoring traffic and if you showed this board to some analysts I guarantee you they would be stumped. I've been a member on several other boards for a few years as well and I've never seen anything like this. Anyways, I wasn't meaning to stir up an argument, just defending my position and opinion. Let's not clutter the OP's thread.

Who knows? Maybe fish people are intrinsically motivated.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

adnanx said:


> I have some experience with monitoring traffic and if you showed this board to some analysts I guarantee you they would be stumped. I've been a member on several other boards for a few years as well and I've never seen anything like this. Anyways, I wasn't meaning to stir up an argument, just defending my position and opinion. Let's not clutter the OP's thread.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe fish people are intrinsically motivated.


I believe why most have not responded is because they have no solution to the question or mebbe are curious to his title and perused it for curiosity.

Prolly out of politeness they did not reply with material not related to the problem such as yourself and hijack the thread. As they say ... If you are not part of the solution ...

Do you have any advise to the OP question? opcorn:


----------



## adnanx (Aug 9, 2004)

fox said:


> adnanx said:
> 
> 
> > I have some experience with monitoring traffic and if you showed this board to some analysts I guarantee you they would be stumped. I've been a member on several other boards for a few years as well and I've never seen anything like this. Anyways, I wasn't meaning to stir up an argument, just defending my position and opinion. Let's not clutter the OP's thread.
> ...


No I did not, and I expressed that in my initial post. I simply wanted to express my sympathy to the OP.

I'm sensing my original post has been taken with some hostility, so I apologize if anyone was offended. I won't be posting in this thread anymore. Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

KaiserSousay said:


> *2 seperate UGJ systems *
> 
> Before you settle on a UGJ system, give this link a read....
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=353287
> ...


I was actually reading some of that last night on MFK... I'm going to continue reading into it further. Thanks for the response.

As for anyone else, I wasn't even annoyed at the lack of responses. I thought people were curious about my post and didn't have any expertise on the subject. The article in the Library about UGJ's isn't extensive enough for my purposes and uses a powerhead to run it. I thought my situation was somewhat unique as I only plan on using the overflow and UGJ system for my filtration. No canister filters, power filters etc.

To fishwolfe: I had used the search function and hadn't found anything relevant to my situation. I think it's more complex than the thousand "which canister filter should I buy", "how do I use drylok" threads. Over the last year this forum has had very little traffic it seems so I'm having trouble understanding why you would be upset over another thread regarding a subject that's been beat to death (apparently). Of course you felt it necessary to put your nose where it's not welcome and your post was absolutely worthless. Good job der mate


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Can't reply on something I know nothing about... Good luck with it. Post pics when you get it done.


----------



## BoilerFan (Jun 20, 2010)

In my case I have nothing to add and was checking out the thread in hopes of learning more about UGJ myself. I imagine that's the case quite often in the DIY forum.

Sorry I'm not bringing anything to the table as far as the OP is concerned.


----------



## af0h (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice stand. It took me a minute to realize that it isn't 2x4's - support it in the center as you plan on and it should hold up for a lifetime!

On the proposed setup, my only concern might be the use of 3/4" pipe as you mentioned. I myself would consider going with 1" piping. Even with the 'Y' at 3/4" it might put pressure on the pump - causing it work harder. As to whether or not this would hurt anything or make any difference at all, I don't know. But then, I tend to over-engineer stuff like this anyway.

Other than that, go for it! And as mentioned above, it will take some experimentation to get the jets pointed/flowing exactly the way you want them to - been there/done that.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*experimentation to get the jets pointed/flowing exactly the way you want them to*

That is exactly why CA-Delta`s design caught my eye.
Going by his design experience would seem the adjustable jet system is not needed.
If you have a gravel bed this would be something to look into.
Of course, if you have sand it wouldn`t work at all.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

> To fishwolfe: I had used the search function and hadn't found anything relevant to my situation. I think it's more complex than the thousand "which canister filter should I buy", "how do I use drylok" threads. Over the last year this forum has had very little traffic it seems so I'm having trouble understanding why you would be upset over another thread regarding a subject that's been beat to death (apparently). Of course you felt it necessary to put your nose where it's not welcome and your post was absolutely worthless. Good job der mate


thanks :thumb: 
but i wasn't commenting on your thread, just replying to adnax. the whole ugj/usj has been beat to death and personally i think they suck but i wasn't going to say that to you.but by your attitude i wont comment on any of your posts.im not an internet tough guy like yourself. :lol:


----------

